# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  КИС 2011

## Sanych

* Kaspersky Internet Security 2011*

Вышла бета сборка антивируса от Лаборатории Касперского!

Я пока не качал, жду более стабильную версию.

Kaspersky Internet Security & Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011- новая ступень в защите Вашего компьютера. В новой линейке продуктов появится очень много новшеств

*Расширение возможностей правил приложений*
Продукт будет запрашивать в KSN информацию о приложении (включая политики HIPS), включая WoC (Wisdom of the Crowd)
Продукт будет сообщать пользователю:
- Путь
- Общую информацию
- Статус защиты
- Дату появления этого приложения у первого из участников (WoC)
- Количество участников KSN, у которых есть это приложение (WoC)
- Распределение этого приложения по группам доверия у участников KSN (WoC)
- Географическое распределение этого приложения у участников KSN (WoC)
*
Интеллектуальный инсталлятор*
Если в процессе установки возникла ошибка, продукт:
- Сообщит пользователю, что, возможно, в системе активен вредонос и предложит скачать и установить AVPTool
Если в процессе установки обнаружена лицензия от друого продукта ЛК домашней линейки (KAV нашел лицензию KIS или наоборот):
- Продукт предложит либо подхватить эту лицензию с соответсвующим изменением функционала (т.е. KAV станет KISом и наоборот), либо указать иную лицензию

*Kaspersky Gadget*
Продукт будет отображать в гаджете статус защиты, активные проверки, обновление
Гаджет позволяет:
- Запустить Продукт, если тот не запущен
- Получить доступ к главному окну
- Запустить ODS для выбранного объекта (файл, папка, диск), который можно перетащить на гаджет
- Прочитать новости Новостного Агента (переход к новостям)
- Получить доступ к Safe Desktop

*Родительский контроль будет аналогичен РК в Pure*
Добавлено:
- Контроль игр (возрастной рейтинг)
- Контроль использования p2p
- Контроль e-mail переписки
- Контроль использования социальных сетей
- Категория сайтов оплаты кредитными картами
*
Новый Rescue Disc*
- Теперь Продукт будет проверять подлинность диска
- Продукт будет обновлять базы, если они не актуальны
- Продукт будет уметь записывать RD на CD/DVD
- Продукт будет уметь записывать RD на USB-носитель
- Rescue Disk будет лечить не только файлы на диске, но и все пункты автозагрузки: реестр, папки автозапуска, ini-файлы и т.д.
*
Green Zone*
- Safe Desktop – альтернативная рабочая среда пользователя
Green Zone of Internet
Категории Интернет-ресурсов:
- Красная – репутационному сервису ЛК ресурс известен как опасный
- Серый – репутационный сервис ЛК не имеет данных о ресурсе, либо их недостаточно
- Зеленый – безопасный ресурс
Geo Security – Продукт может блокировать обращение к ресурсам, находящимся в некоторых регионах (если пользователь считает, что посещение ресурсов в этом регионе не желательно)
SandBox будет разделять ПО на Браузеры и Другое

*Поиск вредоносов*
- Idle-scan – проверка запускается с определенными параметрами во время простоя компьютера. Цель – запуск ресурсоемких задач (обновление баз, сканирование на руткиты, сканирование системного раздела) в отсуствии пользователя.

*System Watcher*
- Собирает и сохраняет событийные логи из различных источников, предоставляет информацию различным подсистемам Продукта с целью выявления поведений, характерных для вредоносных программ.
- Предоставляет пользователю информацию, необходимую для принятия решения, когда тот работает в интерактивном режиме

----------


## Sanych

Кто-нибудь ставил себе уже????

----------


## BiZ111

Я посмоянно слежу на бетатестерами и профи на форуме ЛК. На данный момент 2011 визуально работает быстрее 2010. Но очень сильно тупит графический интерфейс (мышка плавно ездит), не обновляется иногда, ошибки, зависания и т.п..Новые бетки выходят очень часто, примерно, как и у Оперы. Так что. Пока ничего не ясно.

И ещё извечная проблема: у одного тормозит у второго нет.
А у разрабов ничего никогда не тормозит, судя по их сообщениям. У них мать их эфирные компьютеры и х поймёшь какая версия Каспера, что ничего никогда не лагает..Петухи

----------


## BiZ111

Вот, технический релиз бетка *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

Список изменений не нашёл. 
Список известных багов не нашёл.

Отзывы тестеров: много ошибок, лагов.

----------


## Sanych

Я слышал то же самое пока. Багов многовато, ставить рановато

----------


## Sanych

По адресу [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] уже есть финалка 2011 англояз. версии. Ждём русскую.

----------


## BiZ111

> По адресу [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] уже есть финалка 2011 англояз. версии. Ждём русскую.


Вчера Энкриптор (разраб) опубликовал CF1 11.0.1.379 Rus (это бетаверсия).

А у америкосов зафиналили тех. релиз 11.0.0.232. Почему..нипанятно 

Наверное, нашим хотят дать наиболее лучший продукт 

ps. хотя на англ.форуме также ведётся обсуждение сборок после 232. 

Странно всё это

----------


## BiZ111

Если в Каспере нажать shift+f12 то язык интерфейса сменится на английский  (а как назад менять не знаю, после перезапуска только меняется на русский)

Саныч, у тебя нет под рукой списка каких-нибудь подобных команд?

----------


## Sanych

Нету. Я как-то не заморачивался на это.

----------


## Sanych

*Kaspersky Gadget*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Теперь KIS будет иметь свой собственный гаджет, который будет отображаться на рабочем столе, и который будет показывать статус защиты, активные проверки и обновление. Гаджет позволит пользователю запустить KIS если он еще не запущен, открыть главное окно программы, проверить отдельные объекты на вирусы путем их перетаскивания на гаджет, а также получить доступ к некоторым функциям антивируса. Гаджет будет доступен только для пользователей операционных систем Windows Vista и Windows 7.

----------


## BiZ111

Класс вообще такой хорошенький

----------


## Sanych

> проверить отдельные объекты на вирусы путем их перетаскивания на гаджет,


Мне вот эта фишка понравилась. Надо ставить Win7

----------


## BiZ111

Вот триал для 2011. Отпишитесь, кто проверит

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

ААААААххх, рискну пожалуй

----------


## BiZ111

*KIS 11.0.1.379 RUS* 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]



*KIS 11.0.1.384 RUS* 
Скачать

----------


## BiZ111

*KIS 11.0.1.399 RUS* 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

//исправили баг с зависаниями при обновлении, проверке

----------


## Sanych

Ай, я поставил КИС 2011 и у меня avp.exe вешает проц на 95-98% Вот и всё. Тупо сиди и жди. Пока отпустит. Удалил, по новой поставил таже беда. Поставил обратно КИС2010 и всё. А вчера вообще Comodo Internet Security и пофиг всё)))

----------


## BiZ111

Этот глюк чпокнули в версии 399. Сегодня вышла 400. Так что..Уже неактуально как я понял 

Подождём финала. Тогда будет КИС2011+Комодо и пофиг всё!

----------


## Sanych

*KIS2011+TrialReset+SkinPodKluch*

В комплекте: KIS 2011 11.0.1.400 *не бета*, TrialReset для этой версии и скин с опцией для ввода ключа. Как известно в стандартной версии такого окна нет для регистрации через ключ.
*Пароль* на архив с TrialReset - 123 Не проверял работу, рано ещё 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Скачать* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

пользуюсь неделю уже и людям ставлю, по мне так лучше чем 2010, но настройки по умолчанию над менять конечно.

----------


## Sanych

Что именно менял? И кстати как там с регистрацией? Чем регал, ключами или как???

----------


## Адмирал

я пока пользуюсь KIS 2010 вроде устраивает - а настройки точно надо подстраивать

----------


## Sanych

У меня КИС 11.0.2.556. Всё нармуль, устраивает в полне.

----------

